# What is the best way to display products on an ecommmerce site.



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

In your opinion what would be the best way to display products on an ecommerce site?

Just display the design, and the different color options?
Display products with models?
Just display the products?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the thumbnail images should be just the design and the product pages should be the design on the t-shirt (to show placement, size, etc). 

The product pages should have actual photos if possible.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the way johnnycupcakes displays their products. I can see how the shirt fits and where the image is placed. I also kind of like the way toporanch.com has their shirts laid out but you can't tell how there shirts fit since there are no pictures of someone wearing one. I hate the way lifeisgood.com has their products laid out because its not an actual picture of the product so I can't see how the shirt fits, what the actual colors are, or where the image sits.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just looked at those two sites, toporanch.com and lifeisgood.com, and I don't like either. I can tell how a shirt laid out on a hanger with wrinkles in it will fit. And I really have to agree with what you said about lifeisgood.com.

You should try out the looks you want and see which works best. Might have to create a test page. Let a few people see them and tell you which looks and works best.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree, I went to both of these sites and didnt like either one of their layouts. I couldnt see the designs on the wrinkled shirts and the other one looked so fake and also hard to see the design. If it werent for the desription, I wouldnt have known what the design was. When you click on a design it should either appear larger or on a shirt to see how the design fits. 

Check out cracksmokingshirts.com, roadkilltshirts.com or cosmosmith.com which are different layouts but all are good examples. I am in the process of building another site for my new company and I am going to use something simliar to cracksmokingshirts because their designs are on shirts and on the many designs on the first page. You do not have to click 3 times to see designs like you do on toporanch.com. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I like the simple bustedtees.com type layout as well. Lots of design images on the homepage and only one click away from the add to cart button.


----------



## sohail (Mar 21, 2007)

best way to know is have a look at what other tshirt sites are doing. figure out which one is more pleasing. but its always good to come out with something different.


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree that it's good to have something different. Mine doesn't look like any of the sites mentioned.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Shaliza said:


> I agree that it's good to have something different. Mine doesn't look like any of the sites mentioned.


Sometimes that can be a good thing.

However, sometimes that can be a bad thing if you go too far off the "norm" that customers are expecting and they don't know how to use your site.


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm planning on working with expert logo and getting the customizable t-shirt site from them. I have always wanted something like that for my site and I hope it will be a success. Does anyone see any pitfalls?


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

nabs said:


> I'm planning on working with expert logo and getting the customizable t-shirt site from them. I have always wanted something like that for my site and I hope it will be a success. Does anyone see any pitfalls?


What is Expet Logo? Is that a design company?


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Derek,

It is a customizable store where customeres can go in and design their own shirts, decide on the fonts they want, the type of shirt, color, art work...etc. Obviously you have to have those shirts in your particular store. Set-up fees are somewhat high but I believe might be worth it in the long run. I hope that helps.

Nabs


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think the thumbnail images should be just the design and the product pages should be the design on the t-shirt (to show placement, size, etc).
> 
> The product pages should have actual photos if possible.


 

Excuse me for being new to this but is there software out there that will display your design on a shirt and on a variety of shirts like cafepress does or do you need to simply use a template and a program like photoshop to accomplish this?

Thanks,
Nabs


----------

